# I love this girl



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

She turns the big 10 in September and still looks good


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

What a beautiful gently looking girl! You would never be able to tell she is the big 1-0!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Nice looking girl! Yep still looks like a puppy.


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

oh bless her 10 wow


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow she's beautiful  You wouldn't know she's 10!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So beautifully, Happy Birthday early.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Happy bday cutie pie!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, the "senior"* B* girl.. Crystal, I love her too!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Such a pretty girl! Not a day over 2!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I just love her to pieces!! She's beautiful!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

YAY! Looking good little girl!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi she really does look pretty and very healthy and happy


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Adorable as always!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, older dogs are the best! she looks beautiful


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

She has such a pretty face and very youthful!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, Britney is such a beautiful little Chi!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

What a lovely little lady.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

She's beatiful and doesn't look like '10' one bit!


----------



## TexasBelle (Jun 10, 2011)

*[/BStimpy will turn the Big 10 in September!!]*


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She looks fabulous, Crystal! I love her.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I wonder who loves her more..all of us or you : p j/k She is simply beautiful


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I love her too! She's so gorgeous and with the alarming number of white hairs that our Faith is getting lately they are looking more and more similar! She's still got it, she looks amazing, Crystal!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwww...she's a beauty!!!:love1:


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Early congrats! She looks great!


----------

